# getting a dog certified as a companion animal



## bikegeek666 (Sep 10, 2011)

i think that's the right term. i've known kids that have done this, and it makes life with a dog and no car vastly easier, as public transit that does allow dogs also tends to allow them with some ridiculous stipulations, like keeping them in a carrier (what the hell am i going to do with the carrier when i get there? what about a medium or large dog?), but allows leashed dogs if they're guide dogs or companion animals.

i don't have a dog, but i plan to get one soon, and i'm trying to get all my bases covered. i don't have a car, and even if i did i would want to drive as little as possible. i bike, but i don't want a small dog that i could take on my bike, and living in oakland, if i want to go to sf, i have to take bart anyway. i feel like i could mostly get away with having a leashed dog on there, but occasionally there are agents who give a shit. so i kinda feel like i should know how to get the dog certified so these restrictions aren't such an issue. anyone have experience or knowledge of how to do this?


----------



## Gudj (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey Beardsburg.
There are threads on this already. I would try searching "service dog" or "service animal".
The short story is that there is no central body to certify an animal. They just have to pass to whoever you are trying to convince. Things that help the animal pass are good behavior, a card that says its a service animal and a vest ect.


----------



## hobogestapo (Sep 12, 2011)

google the rights of people with service animals. a.d.a. etc.


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 12, 2011)

theres was an old dingbat in the post office with her dog. she was holding it and they asked her to leave. she insisted it was a service dog and she had documentation. they told her a service animal has to help you navigate because of a disability. buying a service dog vest and pushing your dog in a baby stroller through the mall saying it helps your blood pressure is not enough. the dog has to help you navigate because you are blind or the dog jumps in front of your legs to remind you to take tranquilizer before you beat the shit out of an innocent person due to post traumatic stress. the monkey has to help you eat in a wheel chair etc. this is just bullshit for people with animals in condos and apts to bypass the no animals policy. if youre a dirty traveler stinking to high heaven and you walk into a library to use a computer with a flea bitten dog, and your not blind you will be asked to leave.


----------



## marc (Sep 12, 2011)

i printed out my own service card and laminated it and that worked then i just ordered the card offline and it looks legit. noones ever denied me from bringing him in somewhere. hes also well behaved too though


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah real service dogs are trained not to bark at people or piss and shit on the floor.


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Sep 12, 2011)

My friend has his English bulldog certified because he has severe anxiety & the dog supposedly is carrying his anxiety meds in a pocket on his doggie vest. He used to bring the dog into the bar & the dog sits at the bar n drinks beer. Cool as hell dog! His first dog was certified legit but died so he just got another bulldog to match his paperwork so he wouldn't have to pay & go thru the hassle a second time.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Sep 17, 2011)

Gudj said:


> Hey Beardsburg.
> There are threads on this already. I would try searching "service dog" or "service animal".
> The short story is that there is no central body to certify an animal. They just have to pass to whoever you are trying to convince. Things that help the animal pass are good behavior, a card that says its a service animal and a vest ect.



durrr, searching. thanks gudj!


----------



## geckogirl (Sep 30, 2011)

i brought my german shepard all the way from Manchester new hampshire to seattle on the greyhound bus line by stating that he was a services dog in traning for a blind client who trvelled frequently, it would have cost me over 1000 to ship. now i think it would be a little harder but just look at the rules for service dogs and make it happen.


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 30, 2011)

the hayot drop-in on Haight st. used to refer people to a psychiatrist who would write a letter of recomendation saying you need a companion animal.....and then i THINK after that you would take it somewhere to get an official certification/recomendation...... if anyone is in SF that might help


----------



## Earth (Sep 30, 2011)

My dog definately keeps me straight.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Oct 23, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> the hayot drop-in on Haight st. used to refer people to a psychiatrist who would write a letter of recomendation saying you need a companion animal.....and then i THINK after that you would take it somewhere to get an official certification/recomendation...... if anyone is in SF that might help



hm. i live in oakland.


----------

